# Help me out fellas!



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Theyre In The Finals And Theyre Down! Please Help.*

Guys i need your help. If you could all go to the website below and vote for Jaime and Irene. I will rep everyone of you. They are good kind people and they deserve this. Jaime has been one of my closest friends for many years and he is one of the kindest guys i know. PLease help me out fellas.

go to: http://www.kiisfm.com/cc-common/losangeles/wedding/



Thanks alot guys. 

Alvin aka Cubanlaker..


Mods feel free to lock this thread after ive posted it. Thanks guys..


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Done.

Can't you just delete your computer's cookies and vote over and over?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I was wondering if it worked for this too. Im not too computer literate but ill try it.

Thanks by the way.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Shady* again.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Does anybody know if that cookie trick actually works??


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

done, although that one couple seems to be running away with it


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaBruins said:


> done, although that one couple seems to be running away with it


This is just the semi finals and they have to make it into the top 3 to advance. Thanks.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Done! The guy looks familiar...


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

ok did it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Done.. How did those other to get 15%? You should post this on EBB.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Done!


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Yep, I'm a rep whore too!


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Done.... :banana:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Done... But your friends aren't looking so good in the polls...


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Zero Hero said:


> Done... But your friends aren't looking so good in the polls...


yeah...they only manage to garner 6% of the votes....


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Coo, i voted!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Coo, i voted!!


Thank yo all soooo much fellas. I appreciate it. :clap: What EBB by the way??


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Thank yo all soooo much fellas. I appreciate it. :clap: What EBB by the way??


 http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=46


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

done


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

> C-Boris Diaw/Jamaal Magloire
> PF-Al Harrington
> SF-Lebron James
> SG-Richard Hamilton/Shawn Livingston
> PG-Dwayne Wade/Jameer Nelson


Kiddfan, thats a pretty insane lineup with d-wade and lebron on the same team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

THEYRE TIED FOR 1ST!!!!! HEll YEah!!! Thanks guys!!!! keep spreading the word if you can!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

HAHAH I just got a call form Jaime and Irene and i told them that you guys were voting. They told me to tell you guys thank you and Jaime (a rabid laker fan) says that Kobe will own next year! hahaha


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

yup i voted also..there u go buddy


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I voted for your friend, and it looks like their in the lead.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Grace and Benjamin have flyers all around my school (Cal State Fullerton) asking them to vote for them. But man, your friends seem to be running away with it now.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

essaywhuman said:


> Grace and Benjamin have flyers all around my school (Cal State Fullerton) asking them to vote for them. But man, your friends seem to be running away with it now.


That just shows you dont need to go to school. BBB.net owns all. :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Unique said:


> That just shows you dont need to go to school. BBB.net owns all. :biggrin:


hahahaha WORD!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:clap: Hell yeah guys! Theyre in the finals!!! Voting for the winner begins tomorrow.!! Lets win this for them. todays is Jaimes bday and i called him when i heard it on the radio that they had made it to the final. He was ecstatic! What an awesome bday gift! GO VOTE!! The winner will be announced on Friday! WOOHOOOO!!!! Im so proud to be a member of this site! Bravo guys! Bravo! Lets get them 100% fellas! :clap: :clap:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> :clap: Hell yeah guys! Theyre in the finals!!! Voting for the winner begins tomorrow.!! Lets win this for them. todays is Jaimes bday and i called him when i heard it on the radio that they had made it to the final. He was ecstatic! What an awesome bday gift! GO VOTE!! The winner will be announced on Friday! WOOHOOOO!!!! Im so proud to be a member of this site! Bravo guys! Bravo! Lets get them 100% fellas! :clap: :clap:


I voted a good 30 times haha, well ok I don't know the exact number, but I voted a ton of times so congrats to them.

Oh yeah, once I accidently voted for the wrong 'couple' :angel:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Theyre in the finals Now we gotta win it for them! :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Natasha was right hot so I voted for her.






























jk


----------



## coco killer (Mar 5, 2006)

hey dude. y dont u metion this on the nets board. there r a lot of people over there. im sure they will get plenty of votes.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good idea. Thanks for the input.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey guys! The finals have begun! Sorry i havent been on here today. I was at work. Theyre down right now by 2% right now!  If you dont know the Cookies Trick to vote more than once pm me and ill send you the instructions. We need to get cracking guys! Lets win this for them!! CALLING ALL BBB.NET MEMBERS!! LETS GO FOR WILTS RECORD!!!!! 100%!!!! UNLEASH THE DOGS OF WAR!!!! ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONGS SHLONG!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: 

CHAAAAAARGE!!!!!!!


----------



## Hiro! (Sep 10, 2006)

voted


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Voted a bunch a times but there still down by 3 percent


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Thank KB8. Keep voting. and tell everyone about the cookie trick. Its appreciated. :clap:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I justed voted and they now have a 1% lead.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Just re-voted! Got a 1% lead


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We're rolling now...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

They are winning!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

3% lead now :laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah!!! Let go for 81% by midnight!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Im bored at work and just voted for them like 20 times. Looks like they got a comfortable lead now.


----------



## coco killer (Mar 5, 2006)

just voted again. looks like they have a 7 percent lead. :banana:


----------



## coco killer (Mar 5, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Good idea. Thanks for the input.


No problem dude. good luck to them


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Boo! They took down the leader board!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Keep voting guys!! Lets give them one last push!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ALRIGHT EVERYONE!!! 25 minutes left to vote!!!!!! LETS WIN THIS!!!!!!!!! VOTE VOTE VOTE!!!!!1


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Well thats it fellas! I applaud each and everyone of you!! :clap: 

Now all we can do is pray that it was enough to win it for them. I tried to go through and rep everyone of you. Please tell me if i didnt. Thats the least i could do to show you guys my gratitude for all the hardwork you guys put in. Thank you soooo much. Ill definitely keep you guys posted on what goes down...

Thanks again

Alvin aka Cubanlaker aka Sancho Fantastic 

:biggrin:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

When do we know if they actually won.

They had a 7% lead last time I voted.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Last time they called J & I like two hours before they announced it on the air so im guessing we wont know till tomorrow morning. Ill make sure to keep you guys posted with the latest updates.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

THEY LOST!!!!!1      



I cant believe it!! This sucks!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

thats terrible


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

No way!

What was the final tally?


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

that sucks


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Ah man, that stinks.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nooooooooooo. How??


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

How the hell did Urkel and the witch from the Wizard of Oz beat out hot *** Irene! Boo these people! Boo them!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well that stinks.. sorry I didnt vote enough!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We think it was rigged. The other couple had a perfect sob story. She was refugee from some Eastern European country who had a brain tumor and he moved out west to be with her...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

They should sell the wedding on Ebay and use it to get some plastic surgery.


----------

